
An efficient blocker for Chromium and Firefox. Fast and lean - wewake
https://github.com/gorhill/uBlock
======
seba_dos1
Okay, I'm aware of today's lucky 10 000 thing[1], but this is just too far :P

[1] [https://www.xkcd.com/1053/](https://www.xkcd.com/1053/)

~~~
wewake
What do you mean?

~~~
seba_dos1
That you're posting one of the most widely used extensions, especially here,
as a news, with a title that suggests that it's something hot and new, or at
least relatively unknown.

It's like posting a link to git repo of Linux with a title "An open-source
monolithic Unix-like computer operating system kernel".

~~~
wewake
Well, atleast 11 people found it helpful.

~~~
wewake
> That you're posting one of the most widely used extensions...

I don't think it is as widely used as you think it is.

